# Wow, rain!



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

It's quite a bit but not hard enough to wash away all the oil and dirt from the roads.

It is going to be slick! I'd stay away from the roads or at least ride with a red blinkie while it's raining. The cars may not see you as they're slip sliding around.

fc


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Raning in San Diego. I was excited to ride today too, now I guess it's just football and beer.


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

Same here



e34john said:


> I was excited to ride today too, now I guess it's just beer.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I went out in it, it was enough to be annoying and with the fresh oil on the road, pretty dangerous. I just took it easy since I havent had any seat time on my Road bike in the rain yet.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It's my fault - we just finished staining the deck. Now it's wet and knee deep in pine needles.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I got rained on during today's ride. Heck of a lot of fun!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

My firefighter friend said three cars went off the road today on Highway 9. No serious injuries but long delays from the rescues. A bike would not have stood a chance in those incidents.

fc


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I had fun doing 40+ out Altamont with a wicked tail wind then paid the price trying to climb Patterson into a little rain and where the wind was blowing so hard the cows were laying down. Damn near blew me over a couple of times.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I got to the coffee shop at 6:30 and was stood up by my group, with the exception of one rider. We decided to pass on the broken hips and head home when a lull in the rain came by. It was nice to get and extra hour and a half sleep...


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Took the commuter tires off the mtb and put actual tires on. Holy cow so much slower, but I can tank over anything now! Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

raining already and it's only friday!!!! grrr...


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I decided to ride Friday while the rain stopped and was reduced to fog for a bit. I took yesterday (Saturday) off, and I'm not sure if I'm taking today off as well. Even with HTFU factored, this is worse than what I rode Friday. Highly doubt it'll be a reasonable ride in any way. 

*looks at trainer* Dear God, no...


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Should have came out to Manzanita Park and did the CCCX cross race. It was windy and rainy...perfect cross weather!


----------



## milesw (Dec 27, 2008)

dlbcx said:


> Should have came out to Manzanita Park and did the CCCX cross race. It was windy and rainy...perfect cross weather!


It was perfect X weather for sure. I was so muddy, gritty and cold. Loved every minute, winning was also fun. It will probably be hot and dry till Chritmas. Trail conditions will be solid for a while. Opps I am on the Road Bike Forum.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*Manzanita #2 this year*

Course and conditions to be remembered for a long time. In Nor Cal, this was the alignment of the planets for CX.


----------



## bmxguy29 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wowzers. I agree - road bikes and rain just simply do not mix. The problem is it's too easy to think 'ah, just a bit of rain, never hurt anyone', and go ahead anyway. My boyfriend and I often took this approach. However, one cracked hip later (his, not mine ;-) ) and I think we've learnt our lesson. Please learn from our mistakes!:mad2:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the hip - very painful in my experience (literally). It doesn't take much in the way of damp (or other slipperiness) for a road bike with narrow tires to go over in a turn.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Race in the rain? Train in the rain, any wet beats the trainer anyday, rode through both the wet weekends.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

That reminds me. I thought about you as I was going down the underpass on oregon expressway a couple of weeks ago. No rain but the area was wet. Instead of avoiding the water and going through fast I thought "It's ok, I'll just take it REAL slow, wouldn't want to go down like ukbloke". Didn't matter, down I went into the mud and slime. Apparently this place is always wet and is permanently slimy. Turns out there is a bike underpass a couple of blocks north, I don't know why it's taken me so long to find it.



ukbloke said:


> Sorry to hear about the hip - very painful in my experience (literally). It doesn't take much in the way of damp (or other slipperiness) for a road bike with narrow tires to go over in a turn.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

dwgranda said:


> Didn't matter, down I went into the mud and slime. Apparently this place is always wet and is permanently slimy. Turns out there is a bike underpass a couple of blocks north, I don't know why it's taken me so long to find it.


Crap - sorry you went down. The slime is so slick that you can fall over on it just standing still. It reminds me of the Stockeau Massacre. I came off in traffic at about 15mph slid through the slime and came to rest under the back of a police cruiser. There was hardly a scratch on me and nothing on the bike. I guess the slime makes for a low friction crash! Now I take that whole lane and stay away from anything damp. I'll have to look out for the underpass, thanks.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

To be useful I should have said exactly where the underpass is. It's at California where it goes under Alma. Driving on the west side of California one might think that it just dead ends at the train tracks.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...46,-122.141463&spn=0.002087,0.002521&t=h&z=19


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

32and3cross said:


> Race in the rain? Train in the rain, any wet beats the trainer


Agreed. I should mark wet rides in WKO+ in some way that would let me see how many rainy miles I get every year. A long wet tempo ride on Saturday last weekend actually felt pretty good, and I was telling myself "if it's raining at Snelling, I'll be glad for these days."


----------

